# Breeze builds anything aluminum!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

These are some aluminum gangways we just completed for the US Coastguard.


> >


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim, would Breeze Fab. be interested in helping me put together an ash-tray to mount on the pipes of a WAC Hardtop?










I'm kinda thinking about mounting the ashtray to a clamp?

Ken


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some used clamps I saved from another project you can have. Call me monday at 554 6172 and we can set up a meet at the shop to figure out the rest of it. Tim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How bout a stand off ladder bracket from the transom? oats at Macs Marina.:thumbup:


----------

